# [XGL] avec une carte ATI alors que xorg 7.1 ??

## dapsaille

Bonjour à tous,

 Voila je me demande si il est possible d'utiliser Xgl avec une carte ATI et xorg 7.1,

 En effet à chaque démarrage du serveur je me fait insulter concernant ABI non compatible (problème connu)

 mais j'arrive sur ma machine avec nvidia à utiliser Xgl sans soucis ...

 Quelqu'un as t'il déja réussi à faire fonctionner Xgl avec les cartes ATI et le dernier xorg ?

----------

## BuBuaBu

driver libre ou non ?

avec le modules fglrx c'est pas la peine.

----------

## loopx

Les drivers proprio, dans 3 mois minimum comme c'est partit la... Non, ca fonctionne pas, je suis toujours sous xorg7.0 à cause d'eux !

----------

## geekounet

Même les drivers libre, ça marche pas super (voir là).

----------

## loopx

J'espère quand meme qu'il ne vont pas nous lacher pour leur vista !!! Quand viendront donc ses fameux drivers que ca fais déjà plusieurs semaine qu'on attend ...

Et si il n'y avait plus de drivers pour les prochaine version de xorg ????   :Confused: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

la version 8.26.18 est dispo depuis le 26/06, est est plutôt mauvaise langues sur le coup.

A tester.

EDIT : dispo dans portage.

----------

## man in the hill

Salut,

Vous tournez avec quelle version des drivers ati parce que j'ai installé ça hier :

```
ati-driver-installer-8.26.18-x86_64.run
```

 qui m'a fait planter mon Xgl , 

Je suis redescendu à la version :

```
ati-driver-installer-8.25.18-x86_64.run
```

Et bien sûr ni l'un ni l'autre ne fonctionne avec le nouveau Xorg-7.1 !

Apparement , ils ont d'autres chats à fouetter que de se mettre en phase avec le projet Xorg...

Qui suit le dev de Xorg , qu'est-ce que Xorg-7.1 apporte de nouveau par rapport au 7.0 ?

[EDIT] Dèjà tester via portage , ça fait mal   :Twisted Evil:  [/EDIT]

                                                                         @

ps : le site d'ati-france n'est même pas à jour !

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qui suit le dev de Xorg , qu'est-ce que Xorg-7.1 apporte de nouveau par rapport au 7.0 ?
> 
> 

 

Le support de plusieurs cartes graphiques est de retour.

Je test le nouveau driver : problème avec la lib libstdc++ los du chargement (gcc 4 ?)

```
(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

dlopen: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.so

(II) UnloadModule: "fglrx"

(EE) Failed to load module "fglrx" (loader failed, 7)

```

----------

## dapsaille

Merci pour vos infos ...

 JE voudrais juste repréciser =

 Je suis en Xorg 7.1 .. avec le driver R300 open source (qui est sympa mais pas pour Xgl)

et je souhaite utiliser Xgl avec fglrx , hors si je lance Xgl il m'envoie jouer sur la lune comme si je démarrais Xorg 7.1 avec fglrx, est-ce normal

EDIT= pas vu le précédent message j'ai la meme erreur ... donc rien à voir avec Xgl ou Xorg mais plutot GCC pour cette erreur ??

----------

## BuBuaBu

Xgl est basé sur Xorg donc normal qu'ils réagissent de la même manière.

----------

## dapsaille

Rhaaaaa ..

 J'était quasimment sur que Xgl était un fork avancé de Xorg et non pas une surcouche ...

 tsss je passe trop de temps loin de ma machine en ce moment moi   :Wink: 

----------

## Babali

Tu etais pas loin, le fork sera xegl si je dis pas de betises.

----------

## dapsaille

Bon bah je downgrade Xorg alors ....

----------

## kwenspc

Bon ok Ati n'est pas connu pour être trés réactif mais tout de même : xorg-7.1 sors à peine du four et hop vous voudriez que tout tourne au poil  :Laughing: 

----------

## loopx

c'est vrai ca, on est trop pressé, on est instable   :Cool: 

----------

## BuBuaBu

Les drivers ati 8.27 sont sortie et personne en parle !!!

Pourtant ils sont compatible avec xorg 7.1

Il est temps de demasquer le xorg 7.1

----------

## dapsaille

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> Les drivers ati 8.27 sont sortie et personne en parle !!!
> 
> Pourtant ils sont compatible avec xorg 7.1
> 
> Il est temps de demasquer le xorg 7.1

 

Oui et les autres utilisateurs ??

----------

## loopx

J'ai passé mon portable avec une ATI en xorg-7.1, je vais tester xgl aussi quand j'aurais fini la mise à jour.

----------

## UB|K

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

>  Quelqu'un as t'il déja réussi à faire fonctionner Xgl avec les cartes ATI et le dernier xorg ?

 

pas moi (j'ai pas de carte ATI ce qui semble une raison valable) mais je viens de voir ça:

HOWTO (Ubuntu) Xorg7.1+Fglrx+Xgl

bon, ce howto est vraiment léger, ça montre juste que ça marche chez nos amis de chez ubuntu...

----------

## loopx

En principe, ca fonctionne car sur le portable, j'ai meme la 3D donc xgl devrait tourner.

----------

## nykos

les derniers drivers marchent très bien chez moi (3D et sortie TV) mais je suis que en xorg 7.0 car 7.1 est pas encore en stable

----------

## Babali

ben ca fait depuis la sortie des derniers drivers ati que je suis sur le 7.1 vue que le 7.0 passait plus  :Smile: 

Je sais pas ce que ca donne Xgl avec KDE et si ca vaut vraiment le coups ??

----------

## truc

Le projet AIGLX, est maintenant pleinement intégré à xorg-7.1 également:)

=> vivement la sortie des drivers!

----------

## terminou

ba moi j'ai pu rien.. pu de XDM qui démarre.. j'ai KDE qui fige le PC sur l'onglet initializing desktop...   :Rolling Eyes: 

je ramene mon laptop à la maison pour prendre le controle du PC via SSH , je pourrai faire des capture d'ecran plus rapidement

----------

## gbetous

 *UB|K wrote:*   

> 
> 
> bon, ce howto est vraiment léger, ça montre juste que ça marche chez nos amis de chez ubuntu...

 

je viens d'essayer vite fait (en mettant la section entière dans mon xorg.conf), ca marche pas mieux. vu qu'on a la meme version des drivers ainsi que la meme version de Xorg, je reste un peu dubitatif...

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *gbetous wrote:*   

>  *UB|K wrote:*   
> 
> bon, ce howto est vraiment léger, ça montre juste que ça marche chez nos amis de chez ubuntu... 
> 
> je viens d'essayer vite fait (en mettant la section entière dans mon xorg.conf), ca marche pas mieux. vu qu'on a la meme version des drivers ainsi que la meme version de Xorg, je reste un peu dubitatif...

 

Même version de driver ????

 on veu les drivers avec le xorg , il faut emerge le driver ati après xorg 7.1

----------

## gbetous

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> il faut emerge le driver ati après xorg 7.1

 

YES !!!   :Cool: 

En effet, j'avais mis à jour mon Xorg après avoir mis les derniers drivers (pour voir si ceux-ci marchaient avec le 7.1).

Donc :

- passer en 7.1

puis

- mettre les 8.27.10

Merci , j'ai maintenant Xorg7.1 avec les drivers ATI fglrx  :Very Happy: 

----------

